# Smooth knob tail gecko sexing



## Eddie2257 (Jan 28, 2016)

Iv been searching the net a bit to try a find out how to sex my levis levis, I can't really find to much on it but iv heard it has to do with the "bumps" just between the back legs and the tail on the side , from what I can gather the large bumps mean male and small female but I wanted a second opinion.


----------



## Burgo89 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think those "bumps" is the hemipenal bulge on the underside at the base of the tail for males. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## mummabear (Jan 29, 2016)

The spurs on it indicate male. But males also have large bumps underneath as well.


----------



## Gex02 (Feb 15, 2016)

The male will Have 2 Large bulges under the base of the tail with noticeable spurs on the side of the bulges. The female will have a much smaller bulge with no spurs.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 15, 2016)

And usually the male is more colourful (vibrant) and the species is sexually dimorphic, the female is considerably bigger than the male. The bulges under the tail also tell and i think back when looking at mine a males tail is smaller than a female's.


----------



## butters (Feb 15, 2016)

Also photo needs to be from below to show the vent area.


----------

